# Get the fuck out!



## PFM (Oct 3, 2012)

I cannot think of the last time a guy (guys like I know SI guys to be) was in my way at any gym. It's a phenomenon that idiots you rarely see or only see once is the asshole in my way every time. 

We have idiots spending more time ducking with their texting then actually working out.....and those fucks always sit on the station until their 7 sets with 4 minutes rests are done.

How does this work? The one other sweating, grunting waste no time time guy is all over the floor hitting 5 times the sets, yet we never cross paths.

I know my guys here at SI are those guys never in the way ;-)


----------



## PFM (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't get me started on Personal Trainers and that sorry ass BS.


----------



## krashrt (Oct 3, 2012)

Ever see the pic of the kid squatting in the preacher curl rack?


----------



## PFM (Oct 3, 2012)

krashrt said:


> Ever see the pic of the kid squatting in the preacher curl rack?



Jesus no, thank God.

Asshole that bring their "bands" and take up air and floor space and never touch anything are enough for me. They could do that shit at home.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't get me started on this shit. Tell you what I am doing.....I am trying to work on presenting this aura of "Get the fuck out of my way! These weights are for real men!" And it's just not those texting jack-offs that get me, it's those Jersey Shore doubles hanging all around the equipment, using the dumbbell rack for a place to rest, or sitting on an incline bench and bullshitting. I approached a preacher curl bench that this guy was sitting on, turned sideways and talking to his buddy. I just walked up and said, "Hey, bro...let me get that from you." Fucker got up. All I am saying is, try to think about someone else bedsides your self, "bro". We all have to use this place; some of us use it MORE than you.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 3, 2012)

you must be working out at the same gym as mine..

just the other day some guy was sitting and texting for 15min w/o doing anything while taking one of the only two seated benches...He then proceeded (after 15min) to do one set of 20lbs biceps curls. 

wtf man


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty sure everyone hates this lol.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm on the forums between sets myself.


----------



## PFM (Oct 3, 2012)

The fucking group of guys "training together" with their 5 minute rest periods. Those guys all know me, I can cut in and out of them anytime....but damn they never make any progress.

Rest periods make or break anyone.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 3, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> The fucking group of guys "training together" with their 5 minute rest periods. Those guys all know me, I can cut in and out of them anytime....but damn they never make any progress.
> 
> Rest periods make or break anyone.


The groups of high school kids that work out together make me laugh. But at least they just take up one bench the entire time I'm there.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 3, 2012)

i have a lot of older guys at my gym that feel the ned to half 10 minute chats while still taking up the eqipment all the time.  i see the same old fuckers ever day doing it so finaly about a week ago i was tired of waiting for these pricks and told them if they were gonna sit there chinwagging the whole time to get the hell off the rack.  they stay clear of me now.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 3, 2012)

"Move your ass" works well for me and if they bow up I call there hand on holding down the bench, crowding the dumbbell, napping on the smith and other stupid shit those clowns do. 

8 out ten times they just get up and go. Idk about you guys but I've gone to the same gym for years and those cunts come and go monthly...I guess they arnt get the results they thought they would; I wonder why.


----------



## beasto (Oct 3, 2012)

CFM I feel your rage brotha! The douche bag that sits on the wide chest hammer, texting away for 5 minutes while listening to music, 10 sets, with 5 minutes rest, texting and bullshitting. I gave that dude the death stare. It really pisses me off.


----------



## krashrt (Oct 3, 2012)

No cell phones in my gym.  No curling in squat rackt hough if you go over 185 ppl don't mind as much.  Just gotta find the right gym.  We have battle ropes, bells up to 90, dummies up to 165, axles, all color bands, chains, etc.  Some planet fitness ballys type gyms can be hard.  I was told not to let the dumbell contact the ground while doing 80lb single hand snatch sprints lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2012)

lol this is great..the pricks with the big headphones real piss me off.Put your god damn cell phone down your boyfriend will be home to greet your gay ass after the gym.I dont like time wasters get in and do work no need to hydrate your self every 2 mins your not even sweating


----------



## 69nites (Oct 3, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> lol this is great..the pricks with the big headphones real piss me off.Put your god damn cell phone down your boyfriend will be home to greet your gay ass after the gym.I dont like time wasters get in and do work no need to hydrate your self every 2 mins your not even sweating


Idk about them but I'm on tren. The act of drinking water causes me to sweat my balls off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 3, 2012)

69nites said:


> Idk about them but I'm on tren. The act of drinking water causes me to sweat my balls off.



bahah I cant wait to try tren..I love steroids,I got say the gym I go to now everyone is real cool never packed.good place to grow muscle


----------



## ccpro (Oct 3, 2012)

What about the douches that wear the last super hero costume under-armour has put out...."Look my shirt matches my shorts and my shorts match my sneakers"...what fags....no disrepect homos.  What about the douche that is training his hot girlfriend and acting like he's the shit and knows what he is doing.  Next, time I'll just take her away from him...lol


----------



## JOMO (Oct 3, 2012)

ccpro said:


> What about the douches that wear the last super hero costume under-armour has put out...."Look my shirt matches my shorts and my shorts match my sneakers"...what fags....no disrepect homos.  What about the douche that is training his hot girlfriend and acting like he's the shit and knows what he is doing.  Next, time I'll just take her away from him...lol



And usually 1 out of ten guys that trains with there girl is in decent shape. The rest need a lesson or two themselves. I love when they bring their girls, cause their girls usually are looking at me an paying no mind to their boyfriends. Or at least i think they do. Pretty much everything has been covered so far. 

Another..people using multiple machines in sequence like they are circuit training taking up half the fucking gym and me guessing whats available. i have to be respectful because im mil and never know who that other person really is. Really bothers me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

I train with my fiancé 

 :tren:


----------



## JOMO (Oct 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I train with my fiancé
> 
> :tren:



Your the 1 exception big guy!


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nope, always respect others in the gym. I do my sets and move out! But now I just workout in my dungeon (garage), so no worries of people in my way!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 4, 2012)

Well you either need to drop commercial gyms or work on your intimidation skills.  Ive asked people if I could work in and they just leave lol.  Or they will ask me if im on a piece of equipment thats 15 feet away.  Most people are non confrontational so use that to your advantage.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 4, 2012)

Ive hit the weights with my girl.  For the ones who want to stare, I just crush some weight that they wont be touching in their life time......usually fixes everything.


----------



## robot lord (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife and I trained together in the beginning just so I could show her the ropes. She picked it up quick and I returned to my 8:30 am training as I got o work at 12 noon. She however runs on her lunch break and puts the Jersey Shore boys to shame with the weights at 5pm. She jumped on board with me and likes to eats up all my var. Not to mention I think she bumped her rips to 2iu without mentioning it to me. Vials seem to empty a little quicker these days. LOL!

 We just got done talking about her work out this evening when I found this thread. My problem is a little different it seems. My wife is a mega hot latino chic with the thick ass and a giant set of fake tits(easy fellas). Well now that I have your attention, dudes like to stand on the other side of the knee wall that seperates the ab area and stare directly at her crotch with no signs of shame or guilt. Just this evening, as she was using the leg machines, 3 different mother fuckers were again trying to get a shot of the old moose knuckle. Then when she decided to use the step up boxes some fuck stick deceided to whip out his phone and video that lushish ass bounce up and down. Well what he didn't account for was the latino mean streak!!! Mama robot smacked his phone out of his hand and as he tried to pick it up she dumped her water bottle on his matching fag super hero work out attire and his head. When the counter chic asked her if she was ok she replied at the top of her voice what creepo was doing for all to hear. She said dude beligned it for the door while the entire packed gym laughed at him. She said couple of meat heads walked him to the parking lot. She didn't want to be a witness to what may happen so she finished her work out. LOL! We both agreed that we are going to hit the gym at 5am together from here on out. I think I have created a fucking monster. To think some of your old ladies throw away your gear. I need to hide mine so she doesn't use it all. LMFAO!!! Be carefull what u ask for.


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 4, 2012)

robot lord said:


> My wife and I trained together in the beginning just so I could show her the ropes. She picked it up quick and I returned to my 8:30 am training as I got o work at 12 noon. She however runs on her lunch break and puts the Jersey Shore boys to shame with the weights at 5pm. She jumped on board with me and likes to eats up all my var. Not to mention I think she bumped her rips to 2iu without mentioning it to me. Vials seem to empty a little quicker these days. LOL!
> 
> We just got done talking about her work out this evening when I found this thread. My problem is a little different it seems. My wife is a mega hot latino chic with the thick ass and a giant set of fake tits(easy fellas). Well now that I have your attention, dudes like to stand on the other side of the knee wall that seperates the ab area and stare directly at her crotch with no signs of shame or guilt. Just this evening, as she was using the leg machines, 3 different mother fuckers were again trying to get a shot of the old moose knuckle. Then when she decided to use the step up boxes some fuck stick deceided to whip out his phone and video that lushish ass bounce up and down. Well what he didn't account for was the latino mean streak!!! Mama robot smacked his phone out of his hand and as he tried to pick it up she dumped her water bottle on his matching fag super hero work out attire and his head. When the counter chic asked her if she was ok she replied at the top of her voice what creepo was doing for all to hear. She said dude beligned it for the door while the entire packed gym laughed at him. She said couple of meat heads walked him to the parking lot. She didn't want to be a witness to what may happen so she finished her work out. LOL! We both agreed that we are going to hit the gym at 5am together from here on out. I think I have created a fucking monster. To think some of your old ladies throw away your gear. I need to hide mine so she doesn't use it all. LMFAO!!! Be carefull what u ask for.



Thats awesome. Good post robot!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 4, 2012)

Gyms are just one big social/texting event now. People don't come to change their bodies they come to gaze in the mirror and have their ego boosted due to that one small vein that is now coming out because they just did 5 reps of 85 pounds on the bench press and still are 6'0, 130 pounds


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2012)

robot lord said:


> My wife and I trained together in the beginning just so I could show her the ropes. She picked it up quick and I returned to my 8:30 am training as I got o work at 12 noon. She however runs on her lunch break and puts the Jersey Shore boys to shame with the weights at 5pm. She jumped on board with me and likes to eats up all my var. Not to mention I think she bumped her rips to 2iu without mentioning it to me. Vials seem to empty a little quicker these days. LOL!
> 
> We just got done talking about her work out this evening when I found this thread. My problem is a little different it seems. My wife is a mega hot latino chic with the thick ass and a giant set of fake tits(easy fellas). Well now that I have your attention, dudes like to stand on the other side of the knee wall that seperates the ab area and stare directly at her crotch with no signs of shame or guilt. Just this evening, as she was using the leg machines, 3 different mother fuckers were again trying to get a shot of the old moose knuckle. Then when she decided to use the step up boxes some fuck stick deceided to whip out his phone and video that lushish ass bounce up and down. Well what he didn't account for was the latino mean streak!!! Mama robot smacked his phone out of his hand and as he tried to pick it up she dumped her water bottle on his matching fag super hero work out attire and his head. When the counter chic asked her if she was ok she replied at the top of her voice what creepo was doing for all to hear. She said dude beligned it for the door while the entire packed gym laughed at him. She said couple of meat heads walked him to the parking lot. She didn't want to be a witness to what may happen so she finished her work out. LOL! We both agreed that we are going to hit the gym at 5am together from here on out. I think I have created a fucking monster. To think some of your old ladies throw away your gear. I need to hide mine so she doesn't use it all. LMFAO!!! Be carefull what u ask for.



Ummmm not sure if you're aware bro but we have a forum wherein you may deposit pics of said moose knuckle.


----------



## PFM (Oct 4, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Well you either need to drop commercial gyms or work on your intimidation skills.  Ive asked people if I could work in and they just leave lol.  Or they will ask me if im on a piece of equipment thats 15 feet away.  Most people are non confrontational so use that to your advantage.



I don't really have problems, I just like to rant.

I shoo them along quite well ;-)


----------



## ccpro (Oct 4, 2012)

What about I'm going fill up my water bottle at the "big fountain", it's a give you use the little one for refills and the big one for drinking....lol..)


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 7, 2012)

robot lord said:


> My wife and I trained together in the beginning just so I could show her the ropes. She picked it up quick and I returned to my 8:30 am training as I got o work at 12 noon. She however runs on her lunch break and puts the Jersey Shore boys to shame with the weights at 5pm. She jumped on board with me and likes to eats up all my var. Not to mention I think she bumped her rips to 2iu without mentioning it to me. Vials seem to empty a little quicker these days. LOL!
> 
> We just got done talking about her work out this evening when I found this thread. My problem is a little different it seems. My wife is a mega hot latino chic with the thick ass and a giant set of fake tits(easy fellas). Well now that I have your attention, dudes like to stand on the other side of the knee wall that seperates the ab area and stare directly at her crotch with no signs of shame or guilt. Just this evening, as she was using the leg machines, 3 different mother fuckers were again trying to get a shot of the old moose knuckle. Then when she decided to use the step up boxes some fuck stick deceided to whip out his phone and video that lushish ass bounce up and down. Well what he didn't account for was the latino mean streak!!! Mama robot smacked his phone out of his hand and as he tried to pick it up she dumped her water bottle on his matching fag super hero work out attire and his head. When the counter chic asked her if she was ok she replied at the top of her voice what creepo was doing for all to hear. She said dude beligned it for the door while the entire packed gym laughed at him. She said couple of meat heads walked him to the parking lot. She didn't want to be a witness to what may happen so she finished her work out. LOL! We both agreed that we are going to hit the gym at 5am together from here on out. I think I have created a fucking monster. To think some of your old ladies throw away your gear. I need to hide mine so she doesn't use it all. LMFAO!!! Be carefull what u ask for.



That's fuckin awesome!  I've been at my gym for 13+ years, so all the guys know better than to do something that stupid.  Occasionally we get a new dumbass in there that thinks he's going to stare a little to much and I have to set him straight.  Usuallly I just walk over to her and spot her and they never stare again, but I have had to let a few know.  I can't believe the audacity of some of these pricks these days.  That dude took shit way too far!  I be he felt like a total dipshit when all was said and done.  LOL!  You probably won't ever see him around again.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck now I want to go to the gym and tossing mother fuckers outta my way


----------



## Georgia (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahahaha Robot I missed your post. Sounds like you got a good one.

Please enter said moose knuckle pics into said depository in said thread

kthxbai


----------

